# Amazing flounder action - the run is not over...



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/15/2016*
I had the Josh M. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with ENE wind at 15mph and slightly high tides. We got a later start tonight, and didn't get to the gigging grounds until 7pm. We found a handful of scattered fish in the first hour, and then made a move to find better action. After searching for a while, I found a hot pattern and very active moving flounder in a small area. We got our last 17 flounder here in 45 minutes with mostly 3-5 pound fish in this area. We ended with a 25 flounder limit by 9:20pm. The fish were big tonight, with the 8 largest fish in the 22-24" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
**January: 1-5, 8-20, 22-31
February: 1, 4-16, 18-28*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Those are some hogs!


----------



## Drifting Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice fat flatties gents!


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice fish.


----------



## Cobra98 (Dec 18, 2016)

Congratulations


----------

